# Pop Up and SPYWare killer



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 26, 2002)

(note: broke this off another discussion)

ok, popups - We dont have em, never will. 

Goto the following site : http://www.panicware.com 
Its a POPUP stopper.  note, it also disables the 'new window' feature, so I only use it on sites I know do popups. 


Spyware **** : Goto http://www.lavasoftusa.com/downloads.html 
You want the following files: 
Ad-aware 5.62 Final 834 kb (install) 
Ad-aware signature file (ref # 241-14-01-2002) 13.2kb (unzip into the lavasoft directory) 

Run it at full...delete all that spyware crap.  

The -only- reason you should see popups here is if you click on a link to another website, or a few other bits here. You should not see 'bonzi buddy, X11, casiino, etc.'. 

Spyware is those crap programs that install prom the popups, etc. Kazaa, GoZillia, most of the 'download accelerators', Gator, and a ton more. 


Keep your system clean of these things, and you'll have less problems with it.



:asian:


----------



## KoshoBob (Apr 26, 2002)

Thanks Kaith. I was useing a free one but it is not longer supported. I check these out. It is very bad at home with a dial up they lock up the screen for a while.


----------



## Elfan (Nov 6, 2002)

http://www.analogx.com/welcome.htm

AnalogX has a differnt style of pop-up blocker.  Instead of blocking all new windows you tell it to block them as they come up so you never see them again.  Some might prefer that approach as it doesn't interfer with normal internet use at all.

http://www.mozilla.org/

Is a browser with built in pop-up blocking.  IMHO its slightly better than IE/Netscape but not enough so for me to spend all the effort switching.


----------



## Michael Billings (Nov 8, 2002)

I use the POW pop up stopper version 1.58, in both Mozilla and Netscape.  You have to add sites to it as they occur, but the interface is user friendly (sorta) and once the site is listed, it is awsome to watch popups go away.  The Analogx website is:
http://www.analogx.com

Or to directly go to the POW download from Analogx:

POW

Have a fun day, I am!

-Michael
UKS-Texas


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 24, 2002)

> If you are on a network please check with your computer support staff before disabling any service so that you do not inadvertently disable a service that your department needs.
> 
> Using the Messenger Service anyone in the world can send pop up messages to your computer, you can disable the Messenger service. Its easy to reverse at a later time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Elfan (Nov 24, 2002)

Hey thanks I was wondering about that.

Those messages are damn annoying...

accept as jokes in school, remember sending someone a message while they were taking a test :-D


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Spyware **** : Goto http://www.lavasoftusa.com/downloads.html
> You want the following files:
> Ad-aware 5.62 Final 834 kb (install)
> Ad-aware signature file (ref # 241-14-01-2002) 13.2kb (unzip into the lavasoft directory)  *



Kaith,
Is this the thread you were speaking about? I realize this is old but the link didn't work for me. Is there a different one or should I keep trying this?:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 20, 2003)

You probably want this:
http://www.lavasoftusa.com/software/adaware/

Kaith started this thread when i was having similar problems and asked for help (before this forum was created) and I have found it it to be great software.

On the other hand, lots of stuff manages to get through my pop-up blocker these days. They're gotten trickier. It has an option to be more aggressive and I'm about ready to try it.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 20, 2003)

I found one on zdnet that looked good and have installed it. Right now it's running in the background and so far has found 10 spyware components on my computer.  Let you guys know what happens when it's over.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 20, 2003)

I was really surprised by how much garbage there was on my machine.

Good luck!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 20, 2003)

Well now I'm up to 24   but I'm not sure how this thing works. Do they search every folder and file? If so this will take a long time. I was planning on leaving to do some shopping and visit my parents should I just leave it on?


----------



## arnisador (Sep 20, 2003)

They search all over, but I would be surprised if it took longer than half an hour. I could be wrong though!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 20, 2003)

I use Adaware primarily... (Be certain to get the latest program and updates)  

It can take 15-60 minutes to check my system fully.


For a popup blocker, so far, the Google ToolBar is the best I've found, though it only works with IE.


----------



## Michael Billings (Sep 20, 2003)

I use them both interchangably.  Never at the same time.  There are some conflicts when deep scanning archives, so I had to customize some options.

Anyone else use POW?  I love it, it takes a little time to build your POW list, but it really stops the # of pop ups I have to deal with.

See Browser Ad Ons *AnalogX*
for more info or to download.  

-MB


----------



## Elfan (Sep 20, 2003)

I used POW untill I stopped using IE.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 20, 2003)

When I got back home there were 173 spyware detections. However the killer I downloaded forever said it was free but then didn't work except after I paid the 39 bucks. That's not bad but I didn't know anything about this program or how to run it.  I personally don't like to put my credit card out over the internet that's my problem.

On another note; what is spyware or adware or both? What does it do and why is it on my pc?:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 20, 2003)

See here for lots of good links:
http://www.spychecker.com/spyware.html

Spyware is Internet jargon for Advertising Supported software (Adware). It is a way for shareware authors to make money from a product, other than by selling it to the users. There are several large media companies that offer them to place banner ads in their products in exchange for a portion of the revenue from banner sales. This way, you don't have to pay for the software and the developers are still getting paid. If you find the banners annoying, there is usually an option to remove them, by paying the regular licensing fee. 


Why is it called "Spyware" ?
While this may be a great concept, the downside is that the advertising companies also install additional tracking software on your system, which is continuously "calling home", using your Internet connection and reports statistical data to the "mothership". While according to the privacy policies of the companies, there will be no sensitive or identifying data collected from your system and you shall remain anonymous, it still remains the fact, that you have a "live" server sitting on your PC that is sending information about you and your surfing habits to a remote location..... 
Are all Adware products "Spyware"?
No, but the majority are. There are also products that do display advertising but do not install any tracking mechanism on your system. These products are not indexed in our database. 

Is Spyware illegal?
Even though the name may indicate so, Spyware is not an illegal type of software in any way. However there are certain issues that a privacy oriented user may object to and therefore prefer not to use the product. This usually involves the tracking and sending of data and statistics via a server installed on the user's PC and the use of your Internet connection in the background. 

What's the hype about?
While legitimate adware companies will disclose the nature of data that is collected and transmitted in their privacy statement (linked from our database), there is almost no way for the user to actually control what data is being sent. The fact is that the technology is in theory capable of sending much more than just banner statistics - and this is why many people feel uncomfortable with the idea. 

On the other hand...
Millions of people are using advertising supported "spyware" products and could not care less about the privacy hype..., in fact some "Spyware" programs are among the most popular downloads on the Internet.



Real spyware...
There are also many PC surveillance tools that allow a user to monitor all kinds of activity on a computer, ranging from keystroke capture, snapshots, email logging, chat logging and just about everything else. These tools are often designed for parents, businesses and similar environments, but can be easily abused if they are installed on your computer without your knowledge. 

These tools are perfectly legal in most places, but, just like an ordinary tape recorder, if they are abused, they can seriously violate your privacy.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 20, 2003)

Try this one:
http://www.lavasoftusa.com/

Fast n free.  Make sure you pick the FREEWARE one.
http://www.lavasoftusa.com/software/adaware/


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 20, 2003)

Additional Information Link:
http://www.spywareonline.org/

===
The Dangers of Spyware: Preserving Your Privacy Online
Spyware is software that sends information about you to a database maintained by the software distributor. This information is usually (but not always) general in nature. The software tracks things like which sites are visited and what you buy. Although the software is capable of transmitting your name and credit card number no reports exist that this is happening yet. 

That is the key. Companies could, without your consent or knowledge, collect thousands of credit card numbers. Or names and addresses. They aren't now, but there is no way to stop them. Spyware is installed on your computer automatically when you download seemingly innocent free software. You don't know that it's working so you can't protect yourself. 

Adware is not the same as Spyware. Companies offer Adware free, then put advertising into the software to make money on the deal. Adware will always have a clear explanation of what you are giving up in exchange the free software. Spyware never mentions the data gathering that will go on inside your computer. 

The biggest problem with Spyware is the lack of disclosure. If consumers where given some sort of warning that to download certain software is to download Spyware, the Spyware would loose it's insidious nature. But for now no such warning exists. 

The best defense against Spyware is the Internet. There are numerous sites dedicated to protecting you from the effects of Spyware. You can find lists of known Spyware and procedures for removing it from your computer, free software for protecting your computer against Spyware, and Antispyware software for sale. 

If we can educate people about Spyware eventually it will be crushed out of existence. Companies can not be allowed to invade individual privacy in such a blatant manner.


----------



## Michael Billings (Sep 20, 2003)

Very nice review.  You sure you don't want to go in with Sharp Phil and do this for a living, just with something like Langalist?


-MB


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 21, 2003)

hehehe  maybe...though the 2 I posted above weren't my work.


----------



## TheEdge883 (Sep 21, 2003)

One thing to remember about spyware is that because it's being installed from other programs in order to help it stay free, by disabling the ad/spyware program, you run the risk of disabling the actual program it downloaded with. 

Dang, I wish I knew that when I first downloaded DIVX.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 21, 2003)

This whole thing just is ridiculous. It p***** me off more or less. I wonder who started this up and why. Sorry about the rant here but this is the only place I think it can be posted.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 21, 2003)

Full agreement. This is a slimy way to do business. They're using your own machine against you.


----------



## Elfan (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheEdge883 _
> *One thing to remember about spyware is that because it's being installed from other programs in order to help it stay free, by disabling the ad/spyware program, you run the risk of disabling the actual program it downloaded with.
> 
> Dang, I wish I knew that when I first downloaded DIVX. *



The Divx *codec* (which is all you actaully need) is free and comes with no strings attached.  Forget about the player if that comes with spyware, any other player will work just as well.


----------



## lhommedieu (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *You probably want this:
> http://www.lavasoftusa.com/software/adaware/
> 
> Kaith started this thread when i was having similar problems and asked for help (before this forum was created) and I have found it it to be great software. *



I agree.  Great software.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 22, 2003)

I use Ad-Aware and Spybot Search & Destroy together.  I find one will often find things the other misses.

Being uber-paranoid, I disable cookies unless absolutely necessary.  When done with a cookied site, I go back and delete any cookies put onto my machine.  Also, with Mozilla, I can turn disable pop-up windows.  I've found the Ad-Aware, Spybot, and Mozilla combo to be quite effective in eliminating and protecting against adware and spyware.

Cthulhu


----------



## Mithios (Nov 21, 2003)

Ad-aware is good but have you tried spy bot?  It is also free and works very well with windows operating systems.  You can find a free copy on www.majorgeeks.com or www.download.com.    Mithios


----------

